# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Hay admin ra luật buôn bán phải niêm yết giá đi nhờ

## vufree

Hay addmin ra luật buôn bán phải niêm yết giá đi nhờ? chứ cứ cái kiểu inbox này thì tội nghiệp những Người mới chân ướt chân ráo dễ bị mua nhần giá trên trời lắm, vì đây là diễn đàn trao đổi kiến thức vào hỗ trơ nhau mừ. Thế giới văn Minh thì luật buôn bán Họ làm thế từ lâu rồi.

----------

iamnot.romeo, Tuluong

----------


## quockhanh

ý kiến của chủ thớt cũng được đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Ủa, mình thấy trong nội quy đã có 



> *2. Nội dung bài viết phải*
> 
> - Có thông tin cụ thể về sản phẩm (nhãn hiệu, số serie, model, hình ảnh, hướng dẫn sử dụng nếu có). Nội dung phải đủ đề người xem xác định được sản phẩm. Trường hợp người bán hoàn toàn không biết gì về sản phẩm bắt buộc phải có:
> Hình ảnh các phía khác nhau của sản phẩm để nhận diện.Ghi rỏ nội dung là: Không biết bất kỳ thông tin gì về sản phẩm ngoài hình ảnh.
> - Đánh giá sơ bộ về sản phẩm (giá trị xử dụng, sản phẩm đã được test/kiểm tra, sản phâm mua mù không xác định được trình trạng).
> - *Có số lượng & giá bán.*
> - Phương thức giao dịch (tiền mặt, chuyển khoản) & phương thức giao nhận (trực tiếp, chuyển phát).


http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...ia-truyen-dung

Vậy nên quyết định còn lại là ở các bạn.
- Ai không niêm yết giá thì tẩy chay, ai không buôn bán đúng nội quy thì tẩy chay, không mua hàng của người đó
- Hoặc cảnh báo vi phạm nội quy, click vào biểu tượng tâm giác, có chấm than bên dưới bài viết.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ko thấy giá em cũng chẵng ham hố gì liên hệ, mệt người.

----------


## vufree

Dạ, vậy từ nay Em tình nguyện làm đặc nhiệm Diễn Đàn sẽ click báo cáo những muc mua bán nào vi phạm giá cả thông tin....nhằm đem lại sự trong sạch cho nơi mà Mình ăn nằm với Nó hằng ngày Ợ.

----------

CKD, itanium7000, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## cuongmay

kinh nghiệm nhiều lần cho thấy không để giá vì giá nó nằm trên trời .liên hệ vừa tốn tiền đt vừa mất tg .mình nghĩ điễn đàn ta là diễn đàn bàn luận hỗ trợ kỹ thuật nên minh bạch giá vừa để tham khảo vừa tránh người mới bị gạt .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

Trông chờ vào thành viên tự giác hay tẩy chay gì gì không ăn thua đâu ạ, người cũ không mua nhưng người mới sẽ mua, đến như có cảnh báo rồi mà bà con vẫn mua ầm ầm đấy thôi ạ.

Có luật rồi thì mod cứ thế mà bem thôi ạ. Cho em cái nick mod đê, em bem bằng sạch bác nào không đề giá he he  :Smile:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CNC FANUC, thuhanoi, vufree

----------


## Diyodira

vậy thì ông nào không để giá thì coi như vi phạm nội quy, tui vào sìpam ráng chịu, tui tự ra giá và chỉ chỗ mua luôn cho xong  :Cool:

----------

Nam CNC, vufree

----------


## Nam CNC

có cần em giúp không anh đi vô đi ra , sao lâu quá mới vô vậy ?

----------


## Diyodira

> có cần em giúp không anh đi vô đi ra , sao lâu quá mới vô vậy ?


Chuyền hướng về quê làm nông rồi, dạo này chế cháo máy cày, xúc không hà  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammocviet

ý kiến hay đó bạn

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Hay addmin ra luật buôn bán phải niêm yết giá đi nhờ? chứ cứ cái kiểu inbox này thì tội nghiệp những Người mới chân ướt chân ráo dễ bị mua nhần giá trên trời lắm, vì đây là diễn đàn trao đổi kiến thức vào hỗ trơ nhau mừ. Thế giới văn Minh thì luật buôn bán Họ làm thế từ lâu rồi.


Uk, ghét nhất ko có Giá... 
Ko giá tui chẳng bùn quan tâm... 
Hehehe

----------

